# VW Golf Car Service



## Mourinho (20 Jan 2006)

Looking to get my Mark 4 VW Golf serviced. When I bought it 8 months ago it had a full service history from a VW garage. So I rang this VW garage about getting its next service done (just a basic service to keep up the full service history) and its going to cost €380 + VAT! 

So 2 questions:

1) Is it worth paying the "premium" for a VW garage service and maintaining the full VW service history i.e. does it really add that much value when reselling it? Or am I better off paying €200 or so and getting the service done in a non-VW garage.

2) Does anyone know of any other VW garages who may be cheaper than this for a basic service?

Thanks!


----------



## ZEGAR (20 Jan 2006)

When I bought my new car I was in the same position...So what I did was every third service I brought it to the main dealer/..Other than that I was giving it to the local machanic..


         I think as regards resale once people see that the car was back to the main dealer a few times they dont mind.


----------



## Mahons (20 Jan 2006)

be wary of 380 being the full price, I recently got my 99 Golf serviced at a main dealer and it ended up costing me 450 euro, from a starting price of 280. I as told the car needed it's 80,000 mile check, it's two year check and a number of replacement parts I.e. Wipers (front and rear) pollen filters and other filters I can't remeber, next time I'll be going to the local garage.


----------



## Mourinho (20 Jan 2006)

Thats what Im wary of - going to the VW dealer and the cost starts at 380 and quickly escalates. I think I might just get it done by a local mechanic and leave it at that.


----------



## RS2K (20 Jan 2006)

Sounds very pricey.

I get an yearly service at a fixed price on my cars. Less than €100. Main dealer.


----------



## ely (20 Jan 2006)

I have a VW Pasat and get it serviced in Ryans Garage in Blanchardstown village. Ususally about €250.00 They are a seat garage so they have the relevant computer. Good service and value as opposed to a vw garage on the southside that wanted to charge €450


----------



## MarySmyth (20 Jan 2006)

My VW golf service at Belgard Motors (Tallaght) cost c. 800 euro. Total rip off- plus i could have cost more if they had their way with extras etc. Similar service with my regular VW Dealer is always less than 200 euro!


----------



## DOBBER22 (20 Jan 2006)

They can charge what they like because "Specialist equipment" is required to service the VW similar thing happening in Limerick for years only one VW dealer so if you want your VW main dealer serviced with the "proper equipment" then you are tied to them and they do charge more for the priviledge.

Good Luck


----------



## ribena (20 Jan 2006)

I get my Golf serviced with the Dealer each time and it costs me €180.  I personally would prefer to get it done with the Dealer because you know the proper parts are being used but if you have a mechanic that you like and trust, by all means use him.  It's a lot of bucks to be forking out for an oil change and filters.


----------



## Bonafide (23 Jan 2006)

I had my VW Mk 4 golf serviced lately not by main dealer, €138 and he phoned me to advise of a handbrake problem I was having. Said it wasn't an emergency and has given me time to quote the job from the main dealer. 
He also generally asks me for two weeks notice on the service so he can get the proper parts. I have a good relationship with them though and have been going for years.
Main dealer servicing wouldn't bother me that much if I was buying a second hand VW as long as I knew the garage that was doing the servicing.


----------



## bottle (24 Jan 2006)

Try outside of Dublin for a service at a main dealer, you will be surprised with the difference in price, if you have the time to spare, it is worth it!!


----------



## Round Tuit (25 Feb 2006)

Question for Ely really:
I just got my 03 golf serviced at Ryan's garage in Blanch. All is well and got change back from the E240 they quoted but am wondering if the service beep and flash on the dash on initial startup really has to stay because I didn't go to a VW authorised dealer. It's a bit annoying really - I'd assumed as they have the "relevant computer" that this would be sorted. I didn't collect the car myself  and only noticed it was still there this am.


----------



## Carpenter (25 Feb 2006)

Round Tuit said:
			
		

> Question for Ely really:
> I just got my 03 golf serviced at Ryan's garage in Blanch. All is well and got change back from the E240 they quoted but am wondering if the service beep and flash on the dash on initial startup really has to stay because I didn't go to a VW authorised dealer. It's a bit annoying really - I'd assumed as they have the "relevant computer" that this would be sorted. I didn't collect the car myself and only noticed it was still there this am.


 
This isn't a function that requires a computer(to my knowledge) to reset.  Refer to the owner's handbook which will allow you to reset the service interval, it's usually done  using a combination of the reset button for the trip meter and another switch.


----------



## ely (25 Feb 2006)

Reply to round tuit. My service indicator on my passat is always reset on my passat and my girlfriends golf. Ring the garage and make sure they do this.


----------



## Round Tuit (26 Feb 2006)

Ely - thank you kindly for your response. Will phone them tomorrow! Isn't the interwebnet just wondrous. 

An I will also RTFM (as they say) as I've only just noticed Carpenter's response too.


----------



## rjr2 (27 Feb 2006)

This is how to reset the service indicator on Mk 4 Golfs, may work for Bora, Passat etc. but I've only tried it on my 1999 Mk 4 Golf and it worked perfectly. 

1. Push AND Hold the odometer (trip/mileage) button WHILST you turn on your ignition lights. DO NOT TURN ON THE ENGINE - turn the key two or three clicks in the ignition and that should do it. 
2. Whilst pushing and holding the odometer button, turn the other button (the clock button on the left) in a clockwise direction. This should reset the service indicator. 
3. Turn off the ignition. 
4. To check that the "service due now" message and pesky beeping sound have gone, turn on ignition or engine and hopefully they will be a thing of the past. If not, then try the whole procedure again. All being well it should work first time if you follow the instructions carefully.


----------



## Round Tuit (28 Feb 2006)

Thank you rjr2. 
I did find explanation in manual but instructions are just vague enough for me not to have successfully found the right combination yet. E.G. the manual says hold odometer button down without ignition on, it doesn't say whether you turn the key at all and it doesn't say whether you need to keep holding it down while you turn the other button to the right which they just refer to as the reset button, which means it could be either, therefore leading to confusion. 

Your instructions are very clear and that's what I'll be trying this pm.


----------



## Round Tuit (2 Mar 2006)

Thanks rjr2
Pesky beep has now been silenced.
All credit to very specific step-by-step instructions!


----------

